
Introducing Absolute Deal Score - ericwaller
http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/introducing-absolute-deal-score
======
majormajor
"For example, if you compare a 93 deal score for a November 2012 Knicks game
against a 85 deal score for a different game at MSG 3 months later, you'll
know that the November ticket is without question a better value--a
distinction that couldn't previously be made."

Does this take stuff like opponent or day of week into account? It doesn't
mention it, but opponent alone makes a pretty huge difference: if most people
would rather see a team like the Lakers come to town than a team low in the
standings, the prices are going to be higher.

I can see this being really useful for something like a Broadway show, but
sports are rather unique in this regard, and a lot of times you pick which
game you want to go to for factors other than it being the best deal. Granted,
for that use case, the system still functions the same as before, it's only
the scale of the numbers that are different, but that might make your
customers feel like they're getting a worse deal than previously.

------
rdudekul
"Deal Score is a rating of whether a ticket is a bargain or a rip-off".

Great! what wasn't clear is what parameters are considered to arrive at the
score. Knowing some more details would instill more confidence in buyers.

~~~
endersshadow
It instills confidence if you just look up some tickets [1]. I've used a few
times and have always been very impressed with the experience. It's pretty
clear to tell that they're taking a lot into account by just scanning around
the stadium.

[1]: [http://seatgeek.com/angels-red-sox-
tickets/8-21-2012-boston-...](http://seatgeek.com/angels-red-sox-
tickets/8-21-2012-boston-massachusetts-fenway-park/mlb/717078/)

------
MagicClam
How does this relate to Hipmunk's Agony rating? Is that on an absolute or
relative scale?

~~~
nsp
Its an absolute score, we made the transition from a relative scale with this
update.

There's more information on our blog in these two posts.

<http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/the-math-behind-ticket-bargains>
[http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/using-a-kalman-filter-to-
predic...](http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/using-a-kalman-filter-to-predict-
ticket-prices)

------
flahertyiv
rdudekul - here's a link to a blogpost series we published a few months back
that gives more insight into the methodology, parameters and math behind Deal
Score:

[http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/using-a-kalman-filter-to-
predic...](http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/using-a-kalman-filter-to-predict-
ticket-prices)

